# Front quick attach & hydraulics



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished installing the front quick hitch and hydraulics to the Bobcat. Enjoy the pictures. Bye


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gee. You must be expecting snow 
Nice job my friend. I can see a cab in your future :canada:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Geeze BB, is that a Bobcat or a Lunar Rover!

Nice neat job. If I was younger, I'd remember you saying you got a Grapple bucket. Will work perfect for that!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Should'nt be much that you cant do with it now, keep a sharp eye on your hoses and your front end when picking up brush with the grapple, I put a branch thru my dust screen and almost thru my radiator(dodged a bullet there) simply because I was just tooling along not paying enough attention to what I was picking up, just one branch facing the wrong way is all it takes and when your lifting like that the grapple is below the hood and hard to see what alls going on.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Wildfire1 said:


> Gee. You must be expecting snow
> Nice job my friend. I can see a cab in your future :canada:


Thank you, sir. I hope for lots of snow this year, as for the cab, we shall see! lol


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Geeze BB, is that a Bobcat or a Lunar Rover!
> 
> Nice neat job. If I was younger, I'd remember you saying you got a Grapple bucket. Will work perfect for that!


Thanks, I am still waiting for the grapple to show up. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Rusty said:


> Should'nt be much that you cant do with it now, keep a sharp eye on your hoses and your front end when picking up brush with the grapple, I put a branch thru my dust screen and almost thru my radiator(dodged a bullet there) simply because I was just tooling along not paying enough attention to what I was picking up, just one branch facing the wrong way is all it takes and when your lifting like that the grapple is below the hood and hard to see what alls going on.


Thanks, good advice on the branches. I got something in mind to help with that. Bye


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,Nice looking set up ya got there bulldog.Cool ,just noticed your location.Your Island is much bigger than mine-But I Can dig a hole WITHOUT tnt involved. LOL I noticed the "Burden Surplus center"Had Cabs off Agro 30 tractors for cheap $499.I think.Might be worth checking out if they would fit without to much work. I think they even had them in black(would look alright on the B-Cat)


----------

